# Custom S'cool Bus - Mopar!!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I did this one up for fun. I was gonna put some kind of monster on top of the bus but I didnt have the right ones to use. 

And one last thing. You will see a rare tyco indy marlboro car (its a beauty and a shame too) - I am missing a left front spoiler and I would like to repair it and put it in my display. I wonder if any of you have a broken tyco indy body - almost like it - a white with shell letterings on it. I know its like a needle in a haystack but maybe I can get lucky! 

PM me on this - I have parts to trade too.. all depends on what your looking for.

Thanks & Enjoy!
Wes


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

wes.. 
I'll have to look, I think I have that body.. if so I'll cut the wing off.. you will have to repaint it and decal it if possible.. 
CJ


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

CJ53 said:


> wes..
> I'll have to look, I think I have that body.. if so I'll cut the wing off.. you will have to repaint it and decal it if possible..
> CJ


please dont cut it off.. i would prefer to find same color as possible - no repaints or decals. like i said i am hoping to get lucky. thats all. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*The bus from Heck ! Great Idea !*

:thumbsup: an ol' Chevy bus with a Dodge Viper V-10 ! I love it !:thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Wes!!!! I like that color!! Scary S'cool Buses are great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Sorry I can't help you on the Indy car. I have none of them..


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I love it, Wes!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

too cool for school!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

wes.
I was right I have the body..... it was white,,,, however,, looks like it missed the corners in turns 1 & 2 both front wings are missing... 
Guess I'll put a big wing on it and make it an outlaw... 
CJ


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man.....now why couldn't I have been on THAT bus in high school?

Fantastic, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

joez...
same reason I wasn't?? They shoved me towards the short bus!!??? :wave:
CJ


----------



## quakebo (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice looking bus where did you get the body from?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-FOUR-GEAR-YE...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2303738264


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*TERROR, TERROR, TERROR...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Trick or Treat on the street!*

Wes,

Your Green Mopar bus has TERROR written all over it...very Creepy!  In the back I see you even let SATAN get involved...buahahahahahahaha

Bob...Love that bus...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

quakebo said:


> very nice looking bus where did you get the body from?


i bought the body from a slot car show. Kiwi - post a link where you can buy one on ebay. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Your Green Mopar bus has TERROR written all over it...very Creepy!  In the back I see you even let SATAN get involved...buahahahahahahaha
> 
> Bob...Love that bus...zilla


LOLOLOL.. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
love the green! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is one cool BUS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Man.....now why couldn't I have been on THAT bus in high school?


Correctional note: "Man.....now why couldn't I have been on that bus, on a high, in school?" 

Cool bus Wes :thumbsup::thumbsup: The lime even looks better than yellow in this case!!! RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have the Marlboro body, send me a PM.

Is it rare, or was that a joke?

Old Blue


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

old blue said:


> I have the Marlboro body, send me a PM.
> 
> Is it rare, or was that a joke?
> 
> Old Blue


tyco book shows that they are "2" (1 to 4 most common so "2") . just fyi..

Wes


----------

